

The Toaster Project - Building a Toaster from Scratch - latch
http://www.thetoasterproject.org/

======
colanderman
I like the "build a toaster starting with raw materials" angle. But if the
real goal is "toast" and the real starting point is "nature", I would grab a
bunch of sticks, start a fire, and hold a piece of bread over the fire like a
marshmallow. That reduces the problem to that of making dough and baking
bread, of which the most difficult problems I see would be (a) grinding the
wheat and (b) leavening the bread.

